# A cloud drawing/painting demo/tutorial (digital painting)



## har134 (Jan 14, 2014)

deleted


----------



## OrigamiSweaterClub (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey awesome tutorial! I was just on your website. Your Nambiar piece is beautiful! Keep up with the tutorials!


----------



## har134 (Jan 22, 2014)

OrigamiSweaterClub said:


> Hey awesome tutorial! I was just on your website. Your Nambiar piece is beautiful! Keep up with the tutorials!



Thank you for the kind words and encouragement.


----------



## vangoghsear (Jan 22, 2014)

That is a nice tutorial and the resulting cloud painting turned out very good.


----------



## har134 (Jan 23, 2014)

vangoghsear said:


> That is a nice tutorial and the resulting cloud painting turned out very good.



Thank you


----------



## EzekielPage (Jan 23, 2014)

That was pretty cool. I like how fluffy it looks^^


----------



## har134 (Jan 23, 2014)

EzekielPage said:


> That was pretty cool. I like how fluffy it looks^^



Thank you.


----------



## Abby (May 7, 2014)

Where is it, I want to see!


----------

